# [gelöst]Laufwerk erkennt keine MusikCDs

## Shakreo

Ja, ich habe seit kurzem das nächste Problem.

Ich wollte mir vorkurzem eine MusikCD auf meinem Notebook anhören, aber aus irgendeinem Grund, kann ich die CD nicht mounten(aus Konsole). Das Laufwerk erkennt einfach nicht, dass eine CD eingelegt wurde. Wenn ich eine andere CD einlege kommt ja automatisch von KDE4.2 eine Meldung, das ein neues Gerät angeschlossen wurde, aber auch das funktioniert nicht.

```
localhost linux # dmesg | grep -e hd

hda: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-S082H, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x114f1c00

vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

```

Kennt jemand eine Lösung?Last edited by Shakreo on Thu Mar 05, 2009 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Audiocds mountet man nicht.

CD Einlegen und CD Abspieler starten.

Py

----------

## Shakreo

Achso, das teste ich dann nacher mal zu Hause.

Ich wollte auch damals testen die CD auf meinen Rechner zu kopieren, mit abcde, aber ich konnte damit auch nicht auf das Laufwerk zugreifen.

----------

## disi

Ich kenne mich mit KDE nicht gut aus, aber es gibt Benutzergruppen wir "audio" oder auch "cdrom" die Zugriff regeln.

----------

## Shakreo

hm... ja... i-wie logisch xDD

Da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, danke, jetzt funktioniert es  :Very Happy: 

Nur eine Sache noch, die mir gerade aufgefallen ist. K3b erkennt mein Laufwerk nicht. Ich wollte mir jetzt aus meiner Musiksammlung eine eigene CD zusammenstellen und brennen, aber ich kann nicht das CD Laufwerk auswählen, auf das gebrannt werden soll.

Gibt es fürs brennen auch noch eine extra Gruppe? Ich gucke da selbst nochmal nach, aber kp wie schnell ich das wieder finde. Vllt ist ja jemand hier schneller  :Smile: 

----------

## Pamino

 *Shakreo wrote:*   

> hm... ja... i-wie logisch xDD
> 
> Da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, danke, jetzt funktioniert es 
> 
> Nur eine Sache noch, die mir gerade aufgefallen ist. K3b erkennt mein Laufwerk nicht. Ich wollte mir jetzt aus meiner Musiksammlung eine eigene CD zusammenstellen und brennen, aber ich kann nicht das CD Laufwerk auswählen, auf das gebrannt werden soll.
> ...

 

in /etc/group stehen alle Gruppen. Nicht schwer zu finden ist dann cdrw.

//Edit: Es gibt auch cdfs wenn du unbedingt mounten willst   :Laughing: 

----------

## Shakreo

Oh Mann... Solangsam fange ich an mich selbst auszulachen. Manchmal bin ich echt sowas von verpeilt.

Danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

